# GORGEOUS 1 year old purebred Golden in Rutherford County NC



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish we could take another - he looks so much like my Enzo. I can't believe a shelter couldn't tell that he was a Golden...he looks nothing like a setter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I wish we could take another - he looks so much like my Enzo. I can't believe a shelter couldn't tell that he was a Golden...he looks nothing like a setter.


I know, it seems like a lot of shelters think just because it's a RED Golden that it's a Irish Setter or a golden mixed with Setter-so not true!

This boy could be my Remy's and your Enzo's brother!

*ETA:* I'll look to see which NC GR Rescue covers this shelter and send his info to them.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I called all 3 rescues from NC and left messages with 2. I spoke to someone at Triad and they told me they would see who was closest and get the info to whomever he felt would be best. 

This seems like the PERFECT dog for someone looking to rescue, but wanting a youngish dog. If anyone is interested in him, please call the shelter, I am sure they would give you some basic information on him as far as temperament and such. ALSO....dont rule it out if you are not right in NC, transport couls probably be arranged!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte covers this shelter-I have sent his information to them.

This boy is currently listed in the LOST DOG section, he will have to be held the required time for the Owner(s) to claim him before he will be available for adoption or release to a Rescue Group.l


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful dog, smh at setter. Keep us updated please


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When a dog needs to be rescued like this, do any of the administrators look through the relatively recent posts to see if there is someone who was thinking of buying a GR to make sure they know about the dog at the shelter?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Board members often will rememember someone looking for a dog and point it out to them, not necessarily administrators.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks more like a red golden- I have a golden one year old now- Lola and this dog looks just like my Lola. I have had _*three*_ Irish setters in the past from puppies to 14 years old. Irish setters have a cone like head with a bump on the crown of the head. Totally different head. Irish setters have longer floppy ears than this dog. This dog is not an Irish. I know my Irish Setters!
If I did not live so far away I would adopt the dog in a second. I live in Washington State.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newport*

Do Irish Setters have droopy jowls?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

This boy is just gorgeous!!
Here is his link on Facebook.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Praying that a Golden Ret. Rescue take him.
He looks just like my Tucker. It is true that when people see a red golden they ask if it is an Irish Setter!!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Do Irish Setters have droopy jowls?


 
I had two males that did- and one male that did not.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

newport said:


> If I did not live so far away I would adopt the dog in a second. I live in Washington State.


well then, let's get him to Washington! if he/Lola don't get along, we'll try with my Bridger. He looks so much like a young Bridger I can't get him off my mind!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

It is never impossible to get a dog to another state. I rescued my Boone from KY and I am in NYC. If you are really interested, lets try to make it happen. I know a site that we can look into for transporters. FIRST you have to call the shelter to ask about thier policies (and see if he is still there).


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

He is very handsome! I hope someone on here can help him. My red golden Sam was a rescue from AL, he was listed as an Irish setter too. As you can see from my signature he looks nothing like a setter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on this young boy? He's no longer listed at the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Facebook Page*

Reading through his Facebook Page it says he was adopted locally.
I really hope whoever adopted him is from this forum and will treat him lovingly.
I wouldn't be surprised if someone irresponsible took him, he will end up back at the shelter.
Grateful Goldens had his transport and a foster and everything arranged, too!
Photos of Saving the dogs and cats of Rutherford County NC | Facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Reading through his Facebook Page it says he was adopted locally.
> I really hope whoever adopted him is from this forum and will treat him lovingly.
> I wouldn't be surprised if someone irresponsible took him, he will end up back at the shelter.
> Grateful Goldens had his transport and a foster and everything arranged, too!
> Photos of Saving the dogs and cats of Rutherford County NC | Facebook


It happens a lot, most of the shelters are required to make the animals available to the public for adoption a certain number of days prior to being released to Rescue Groups. All you can do is hope for the best, especially with some of the Shelters here in NC. I'm not famliar with this particular shelter as it's in the Western part of the state many hours away from me. Very few of the NC Shelters screen adopters, spaying/neutering is recommended but not required by law, most shelters don't follow up to see if it's been done and the shelters don't follow up on the animals once they've been adopted. 

Sure hope this boy found a great home-he reminds me so much of my boy.

Thanks for the update Karen!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The fb said he will be neutered before he goes home, so at lest there is that, although there is no guaranteeing he will be apart of a loving family.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

All because someone adopted him locally and may not be on the GRF list doesn't mean they won't be a good home for him! Come on, I adopted 2 goldens before I got on this list...does that mean I'm a bad home??? Be happy someone stepped up and got him out of there...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I rescued and adopted 3 mature guys before joining GRF and I would be considered local to Rutherfordton.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelina*

Angelina

You are so right-I am sorry if I implied that the person that adopted him won't be a very loving home!! Ken and I have adopted 2 dogs from shelters and loved them for all of their lives!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe you Karen! You are a nice person and would not mean to imply that. It is that you don't know who adopted him...just sounded wierd. He is a really good looking boy and I hope someone now has him who will love him and treat him as royalty! K


----------

